# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Αποπαρασίτωση με levoplix

## nikolas_23

παραθετω σε νεο θεμα και μια σκονη για τα παρασητα κανει και για προληψη αλλα και για χρηση σε πτηνα που εχουν παρασιτα.

Levoplix:Ανθελμινθικο ευρεος φασματος/Ενισχυτικο ανοσοποιητικου
Υδατοδιαλυτη σκονη σε φακελακι 20g τιμη:περιπου 1,5ευρω
δοσολογια:1g σε μισο λιτρο νερο μια φορα τον μηνα σε ολα τα πουλια 
βγαζουμε  τις ποτηστρες απο το βραδυ οστε το πρωι τα πουλια να μην εχουν νερο για  τουλαχιστον μια ωρα ετσι θα πιουν απο το νερο με το φαρμακο αρκετη  ποσοτητα

το 1g ειναι οσο μια γεματη μεζουρα απο αυτες που εχουν μεσα οι πολυβηταμηνες π.χ OMNI-VIT το εχω μετρησει σε ζυγαρια ακριβειας 

ελπιζω να βοηθαει και αυτο καπως ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

ειναι σκευασμα που υπαρχει σε καταστηματα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και περιεχει την ουσια λεβαμιζολη οπως και διαφορα αλλα φαρμακα για σκουληκια που κυκλοφορουν σε πετσοπ

----------


## nikolas_23

κοιταξα τα θεματα και δεν ειδα να υπαρχει και πιστευω καλο ειναι να υπαρχει και αυτο

----------


## jk21

καλα εκανες ΝΙΚΟΛΑ  και γιαυτο σε ευχαριστησα .οσο και να μην χρησιμοποιω φαρμακα ευκολα ,προτιμω εκεινα που εχουν εγκριση απο οργανισμους του κρατους για κτηνιατρικη χρηση απο τα μη ελεγχομενα αλλα ισως επισης καλα των πετσοπ  .

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  μιας  και  πήρα  στα  χέρια μου  το  συγκεκριμένο  φάρμακο  πως  μπορούμε  να  μάθουμε  την  ακριβή  δοσολογία;  Γιατί  το  λέω αυτό  σε  γειτονικό φόρουμ  διάβασα  αυτό. LEVOPLIX/
δραστικη ουσια λεβαμιζολη υδροχλωρικη
σκονη για παρασκευη ποσιμου διαλυματος
η χρηση του προοριζεται για παραγωγικα ζωα και πτηνα και για σκυλο γατα
δοσολογια 5gr/lit νερου για 1 ημερα και επαναληψη υστερα απο 2 εβδομαδες
πληροφοριες
κτηνιατρικο συνταγολογιο
κτηνιατρικο φαρμακευτικο εγχειριδιο

----------


## jk21

κοιταξε ΑΝΔΡΕΑ η δοσολογια δινεται γενικα σε διαλυση στο νερο και καθε πουλι εφοσον πινει την φυσιολογικη ποσοτητα  ( ...εκει ειναι λιγο σχετικο το θεμα οταν το πουλι ειναι αρρωστο ) παιρνει αναλογα και τα mg της ουσιας που του αναλογουν με την παραδοχη οτι πανω κατω το βαρος του πουλιου παει αναλογα με το νερο που πινει .αυτο που θα εχεις υπολογισει και συ ειναι 1 γρ σε 200 ml νερου .σε αρρωστο πουλι που δεν πινει νερο του δινουμε με συρριγκα απο το διαλλυμα σταζοντας σταδιακα στην ημερα 4 ml στα ρουθουνια του πουλιου μικρες σταγονες .αν το πουλακι ειναι πολυ αρρωστο και του δωσουμε κατευθειαν στο στομα που θα εχουμε ανοιξει ειναι λιγο επικινδυνο να στειλουμε νερο και στην αναπνευστικη οδο .στη μυτη ομως το κατεβαζει μονο του στο σωστο δρομο ανακλαστικα (που περναει πρωτα απο το στομα ,δεν παει στην τραχεια κατευθειαν ο αερας )

----------


## adreas

Για πρόληψη θα το κάνω Δημήτρη αρχές του χρόνου. Αν υποθέσουμε 
όπως το γράφεις είναι 5 γραμμάρια στο λίτρο νερό, αν ο φίλος μας έχει ζυγίσει σωστά 5 κουταλάκια.

----------


## jk21

5 κουταλακια το βρισκω λιγο μπολικο για να ειναι μονο  5 γρ .δυστυχως δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη μπαταρια για καποια ζυγαρια ηλεκτρονικη με μετρηση ανα γραμμαριο που εχω .παντως σε ml ενα κουταλι του γλυκου ειναι σχεδον 3 τωρα που μετρησα .στο νερο 3 ml ειναι 3γρ .5 κουταλακια 15 γρ νερο .πρεπει το λεβοπλιξ να ειναι κατα το 1/3 ελαφρυτερο απο το νερο στον ιδιο ογκο για να ισχυει κατι τετοιο ....
το λαδι πχ ειναι 0.9 gr το 1 ml 


παντως ανδρεα οταν εχεις πουλακια γεννημενα στο κλουβι και αλλαζεις νερο οπως εσυ δεν νομιζω να  πρεπει  να  ανησυχεις για σκουληκια .εχεις ξανακανει χορηγηση ανθελμινθικου;

----------


## adreas

Ποτέ  και  θα  είναι  η  πρώτη  φορά  στα  3  χρόνια  και  κάτι.

----------


## nasososan

> παραθετω σε νεο θεμα και μια σκονη για τα παρασητα κανει και για προληψη αλλα και για χρηση σε πτηνα που εχουν παρασιτα.
> 
> Levoplix:Ανθελμινθικο ευρεος φασματος*/Ενισχυτικο ανοσοποιητικου* Αυτό πώς προέκυψε;;;; Πιστεύω εκ παραδρομής
> Υδατοδιαλυτη σκονη σε φακελακι 20g τιμη:περιπου 1,5ευρω
> δοσολογια:1g σε μισο λιτρο νερο μια φορα τον μηνα σε ολα τα πουλια 
> βγαζουμε  τις ποτηστρες απο το βραδυ οστε το πρωι τα πουλια να μην εχουν νερο για  τουλαχιστον μια ωρα ετσι θα πιουν απο το νερο με το φαρμακο αρκετη  ποσοτητα
> 
> το 1g ειναι οσο μια γεματη μεζουρα απο αυτες που εχουν μεσα οι πολυβηταμηνες π.χ OMNI-VIT το εχω μετρησει σε ζυγαρια ακριβειας 
> 
> ελπιζω να βοηθαει και αυτο καπως ευχαριστω


Η λεβαμιζόλη, γνωστή ουσία, αλλά το εν λόγω εμπορικό όνομα δεν το έχω συναντήσει....

----------


## jk21

ειναι καποιας  
*ΕΡΦΑΡ ΑΒΕΦ*απο οτι ειδα

----------


## aeras

*Ενισχυτικό ανοσοποιητικού μάλλον πρόεκυψε*
*Mechanism of action/Effect:* 

Not precisely known. Levamisole appears to act as an immunorestorative agent in the presence of immunosuppression resulting from recent surgery and chemotherapy {02}{06}{08}{10} , but does not stimulate the immune response to above normal levels {01} ..May be related to T-cell activation and proliferation, augmentation of monocyte and macrophage activity (including phagocytosis and chemotaxis), and an increase in neutrophil mobility, adherence, and chemotaxis {01}{02} . .Does not have cytotoxic effects

----------


## xXx

Το συζητούσα προχτές με ένα κτηνίατρο στα Τρίκαλα και μου έλεγε ότι αυτό δουλεύει και μόνο σε πουλιά για αποπαρασίτωση.
Απλά είναι σε έλλειψη.

----------

